# waterfowlers outting?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Just wondered if there has ever been a get together of duck & goose hunters? A pre-season BBQ mid-state where East meets West perhaps?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

I would be interested depending on date and time. I am in Muskegon.

Scott


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I would also be intrested, Im in Grand Blanc


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

Well, how about a outing at Gun Lake in Barry County? It is a popular duck hunting lake, its big, it has campgrounds, a big park area, a couple of boat launches, plenty of room for the dogs.
Say...mid August?..heck that would put us only a couple of weeks before goose opens!
any other ideas?


----------

